# The new Prodigy



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

He's only 17mo in these videos, so there's much more to come, in every aspect>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoYCz1e3W2Y


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyXFuBqkM3U


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Like an out ??? Is this your dog ??


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

did you call it a shitter at the very end?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes jeff

I dont follow you chris


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Drew Peirce said:


> Yes jeff
> 
> I dont follow you chris


no worries, just me being an ethnocentric jackass. Next time.....:-#:-#:-#:-#


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I swear I heard it too Chris. LMAO 

Drew where are you from?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Are you handling the dog ??


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Michelle, philadelphia origionally
Jeff, no


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

That's a nice dog, one that I assume is going to be dual purpose. I've watched your clips several times, paying attention to the dog more than anything.

There are 10 techniques I can use to teach an out. That dog is not the kind of dog that needs to be hung. He may be young enough still to teach the out with his favorite ball, and then work your way up with the physical stuff. If you have a bond with that dog, and you scream "out" in his face, he might let go simply because you're yelling in his face. It can work. If he doesn't let go, it might be because you're yelling at him too much, at the wrong time. No praise and all yelling makes for a dog that knows it can't make you happy.

Since you are using the rubber ball to teach the out, stop using it for narc proofing. Balls are shit rewards for narco proofing because they bounce and go everywhere, like toward school principals, and into interstate traffic. I recommend a jute roll, which will go in your back pocket much easier than a ball.

Also, the decoy work is about as realistic as the time the blackjack dealer told me she was sorry I didn't win at her table. That decoy needs to be screaming his head off, including commands for the dog to hopefully ignore, like "out" and "no" and "sit." Also, that dog is too young to be sent out away from the handler out of sight to a decoy in only a sleeve. If your dog doesn't know the out, what are you going to do is the dog goes low for the decoy's leg? 

Honestly, the video turned me off overall. A handler who hangs a seemingly clear headed dog and then doesn't praise the dog for great work is going to end up with a dog that must soley rely on genetics for motivation. Take care of the dog...dog takes care of you.

Something tells me you're not the guys in the video, and if not, this post still serves a very important purpose as I have no desire to do what I was suppose to do which is iron clothes and pay bills.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

It's your dog but you're not training or handling it.

Is it being trained by D.A.C.H. Services in the Netherlands and you will receive the "finished product"?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm not in the vids jason, but interesting observations nonetheless

Gillian, in a word, no


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

so drew, it's your dog, but you're not handling/trianing him...in my humble opinion, he's a nice youngster, but i'm not impressed with the training. 

of course, next question--what's your goal with the dog? i'm way out of place here, but he looks like a nice dog, and maybe on the verge of being screwed up....<shrugs>


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Your a hobbyist GSD owner without a single recognized credential as a trainer/handler commenting on training techniques utilized by one of the top police dog trainers in the world with 35 years and thousands of dogs of experience making his sole living at it, it's a bit of an oxymoron dont you think?
My goal with him is to one day get jeff oehlson to dub him the "best dutchie on the planet", I know I know, highly unlikely but hey a man can dream right? Nothin wrong with dreamin....


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Huh!!!!and what are you??? That's what counts - you are a member of the forum!!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

And not the trainer with 35 years' experience and, and, and.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

So who is this 'one of the top PSD trainers in the world'?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Drew, you didn't breed this pup, you didn't raise this pup, you simply went out and spent some money. You do not even hang out with this dog.

17 months old and it doesn't out. Not looking to good for the "Best Dutchie on the planet thing".

You are competing with Dick's dog's Spike, and Rocky. So far, you are not even ON the planet.

Still looks like a good dog. It is too bad someone else is hanging out with it.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Randy Allen said:


> So who is this 'one of the top PSD trainers in the world'?


How can he be one of the top PSD trainers in world when there are probably 100+ members on this board each working with one of the top PSD trainers in the world? :-k


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Good point chris, god this place slays me.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Looks like a good dog the little I've seen it . 

I couldn't tell from Drew's post if the dog actually knows the out . I wonder if Drew even knows this . 

In most of my scenerio training I out my dog like this . Minus lifting the dog . He's pushed into the sleeve or suit and then away . I have an out and train that too . Our certification requires an out and call back to handler or out , down .

I'm on the SWAT team with him so it's important to have the ability to call him out and away from the suspect and at some greater distances then most would .

I'm trying to get a vid to post of my current partner in his first year of work . I'm outing him very similar to that but I can assure you he could and can be outed away from the suspect at a distance . 

Jason I agree with most of what you say . Good advice on the tug instead of using a ball for detection work . 

I too only saw a small snapshot of this dog and training . But at 17 months and from the look of the dog it looked like it was ready for an off lead search . It wasn't that demanding anyways . Once again I don't think any of us know if this dog does or doesn't have an out . If I missed it I apologize.

This was talked a little bit on another thread that's going on here about the "tactical out" . I don't know what's so tactical about it but it's a very common way of outing a K9 from a suspect and for many reasons . The tactics are going to be in how you and hopefully backup will approach a K9 and suspect if you're going to out him like this .


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Sounds like avoidance to me.
What everybody else has or doesn't have for trainers is besides the point. What anybody else may have or may not have for creds is besides the point.
My question was, who this 'top PSD trainer' is.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Einstein, it's right there on the descriptions for the youtube videos lol


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

You cannot even train your own dog. So who is the Einstein NOW ???

I really would like to see the video of you working this dog the first day you get it. I will know more of what the dog is by watching Drew: Day one.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

Einstein,
You said straight out that ' no, the dog was not trained by D.A.C.H.'
It was a question asked early in the thread MR. EINSTEIN. So either it is or it isn't which is it?
Or won't we know until the cat comes out of the box?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ann freier said:


> so drew, it's your dog, but you're not handling/trianing him...in my humble opinion, he's a nice youngster, but i'm not impressed with the training.
> 
> of course, next question--what's your goal with the dog? i'm way out of place here, but he looks like a nice dog, and maybe on the verge of being screwed up....<shrugs>





Drew Peirce said:


> Your a hobbyist GSD owner without a single recognized credential as a trainer/handler....


yep that's what i am, and i THINK i acknowledge that fact in my post. it's just my opinion, if it's nothing to you, so be it, doesn't seem worth getting your panties in a wad over, does it? 

at least i train/handle my hobby dog my own self.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

the only thing is find humourous is so many places on the net touting dogs as police dogs.... come on they are only police dogs when REAL cops deploy them on the street

apart from that .. i liked the dog


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Jeff your not for taking seriously, your here for laughs, the board jester, anyone who's been here more than an hour knows that, the day I need to prove anything to you is the day I have no life.
Honestly I posted these to get one guys opinion of the dog, which I got, and I greatly appreciate it.
The rest is a waste of time, the focus is now completely off the dog and it's morphed into a thread about rightful ownership and training methods, time waster.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Its a nice Dutchie, although I would point out there is only ONE Dutchie called Boy. lol
The comments about the training being shit and the dog being one step away from being screwed up were retarded, sorry.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone here know anything about D.A.C.H.? Looking at the videos and the website, I'm curious. Is this someone recognized as a top trainer in Europe? Is it common practice to have the training done by young apprentices? I'm not trying to imply anything, It just seems a little different.


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

If you wanted just one persons opinion why post it at all? Why not email it to him?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Drew Peirce said:


> ... I posted these to get one guys opinion of the dog, which I got ... The rest is a waste of time ...


Drew, that's what PMs are for.


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

I just figured this being the working dog forum and all, and this being the video section of the working dog forum, the intent was to post videos of dogs working.

Guess I was mistaken...


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> I just figured this being the working dog forum and all, and this being the video section of the working dog forum, the intent was to post videos of dogs working.
> 
> Guess I was mistaken...


 Regardless of the BS that came into this thread he looks like a nice dog. So you have bought him now? Do you know his bloodlines?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah he arrives this week, I'll pm you his bloedlijnen #


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> Yeah he arrives this week, I'll pm you his bloedlijnen #


 Cool, love to know his lines. Good luck with him, he looks very good.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: Jeff your not for taking seriously, your here for laughs, the board jester, anyone who's been here more than an hour knows that, the day I need to prove anything to you is the day I have no life.

Yet you reply to my posts like the puppet you are, craving that cheap shot you have waited so long for.

As far as the "jester" thing, I am still waiting to see your video. Then we will see who gets to wear the funny hat.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Drew Peirce said:


> I just figured this being the working dog forum and all, and this being the video section of the working dog forum, the intent was to post videos of dogs working.
> 
> Guess I was mistaken...


Nope, you were correct, if you want to post them for general viewing and comment.

When this is the case: _"I posted these to get one guys opinion of the dog, which I got ... "_ then that's what PMs are for.


----------



## Barrie Kirkland (Nov 6, 2007)

Drew 

the company that supplies you from holland do they tailor the training for your needs, ie is the dog for ppd or is it something else

and im curious is it expensive. did you go to holland for a reason... i know im really nosey


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

No they dont tailor the training barrie, same foundation for all the dogs, at this stage he's still green, far from a "finished product".

He's for something else.

Expensive can be a nebulous term but by my standards, hell yes.

Why holland? First reason is because I think the knpv program produces the highest level dog in the world when you find a good one, second reason is the trust I have with this guy, my current dog, a 9yr old PH1 mal-x is from him also, he knows what I want, took him about 3 years to finally call me and say he found it.


----------

